# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  المقحل أو الترانزستور

## salihmob

(بالإنكليزية: Transistor) (اختصاراً لكلمتي Transfer Resistor أي مُقاوِمُ النَقْل) وهي نبيطة تعتبر أحد أهم مكونات الأدوات الإلكترونية الحديثة مثل الحاسوب، اخترعه العلماء الأمريكيون (والتر براتن) و(جون باردين) و(وليام شكولي),  هو بلورة من مادة شبه موصل مطعمة كالجرمانيوم أو السيليكون تحتوي على  بللورة رقيقة جدابحيث تكون المنطقة الوسطى منها شبه موصل موجب أو سالب  وتسمى القاعدة بينما المنطقتان الخارجيتان من النوعية المخالفة وله قدرة  كبيرة على تكبير الإشارات الإلكترونية  للترانزيستور ثنائي القطب وصلتا م س وثلاثة أطراف. ويربط طرفان من هذه  الأطراف، في العادة، الباعث والمجمِّع إلى دائرة خارجية، بينما يصل الطرف  الثالث القاعدة بدائرة داخلية. لكن رفع الجهد المطبقة على القاعدة قليلا  يؤدي إلى دخول عدد كبير من الإلكترونات إلى القاعدة عبر الوصلة المنحازة  أماميا، ويتفاوت هذا العدد حسب قوة الجهد. ولأن منطقة القاعدة رقيقة جدا،  يستطيع مصدر الفولتية في الدائرة الخرجية جذب الإلكترونات عبر الوصلة  المنحازة عكسيا. ونتيجة لذلك يسري تيار قوي عبر الترانزيستور وعبر الدائرة  الخارجية. وبهذه الطريقة يمكن التحكم في سريان تيار قوي عبر الدائرة  الخارجية، بتزويد القاعدة بإشارة صغيرة.      *أنواع المقاحل*   المقحل نوعان  مقحل ثنائي القطبمقحل حقلي     أحدث اختراعه ثورة كبيرة في صناعة الحاسوب إذ أدى إلى تقليل حجمه بدرجة كبيرة جدا وزيادة سرعته مقارنة بالجيل الأول من الحواسيب الذي كان يستخدم الصمامات أو الأنابيب المفرغة كعناصر للبناء والمكثفات والمقاومات. حيث وصل وزن الجيل الأول من الحواسيب إلى ما يزيد عن 30 طنا[بحاجة لمصدر]  في حين أن الجيل الثاني منه والذي استخدمت المقاحل فيه كعناصر بناء وصل  حجمه إلى أقل من نصف حاسوب الجيل الأول بالإضافة إلى ذلك انخفاض درجة  الحرارة الصادرة عنه مقارنة بنظيره من الجيل الأول.   *بنية المقحل*        يصنع المقحل من أشباه الموصلات مثل الجاليوم والجرمانيوم والكوارتز.  ويتكون المقحل من قاعدة (Base) ويرمز لها بالرمز B وباعث (Emitter) ويرمز  له بالرمز E ومجمع (Collector) ويرمز له بالرمز C، والترانزستورات العادية  يوجد منها نوعان هما: (P N P):اذا كانت القاعده سالبة والمنطقتان  الخارجيتان موجبتان. (N P N):اذا كانت القاعده موجبة والمنطقتان الخارجيتان  سالبتان. والفرق بينهما أن الأول تكون الالكترونات هي حاملات الشحنة  الأغلبية بينما في الاخر تكون الفجوات (والفجوات هي عبارة عن ذرة  السيليكون أو الجرمانيوم منزوع منها إلكترون من إلكترونات المدار الخارجي  أو أكثر) هي حاملات الشحنة الأغلبية     يتبع

----------


## salihmob

*طريقة فحص المقحل*    للترانزستور ثلاثة أطراف كما هو معلوم يرمز لها ب C،B،E كما في هو مبين  في الأعلى، والمقحل (N P N) أو (P N P) هو عبارة عن ثنائيين معا وعند الفحص  يجب إجراء ستة فحوص للتأكد من سلامة المقحل.   أولها وثانيها: نضع مؤشر ساعة الفحص على الأوميتر ثم نضع سلك الساعة  الموجب على الطرف الموجب لأحد الثنائيين (Base)والسلك السالب للساعة مع أحد  طرفي الثنائيين (C) ويجب أن يعطينا مقاومة صغيرة، وهذا يسمى الفحص  الأمامي، والفحص الخلفي يكون بنفس الطريقة على نفس طرفي المقحل ولكن بقلب  أسلاك الساعة الموجب على السالب للمقحل والسالب على الموجب فيعطينا مقاومة  كبيرة (لانهائية).  ثالثها ورابعها: فحص الطرف (B) مع الطرف الآخر (E) بنفس الآلية السابقة فحصا أماميا وآخر خلفيا وبنفس المحترزات السابقة.  خامسها وسادسها: فحص طرفي المقحل من طرفيه (C) و(E) فحصا أماميا ثم قلب  أسلاك الساعة على نفس الطرفين ليصبح فحصا خلفيا وليعطينا مقاومة كبيرة جدا  (لانهائية) في كلا الفحصين.    *الخصائص الفيزيائية*  المقحل عبارة عن نوعين مقحل N P N أو مقحل P N P والرمز *P* موجب أو *N*  سالب هو يدل على نوع التطعيم للمادة شبه الموصلة. لنفرض أن المقحل ثنائي  القطب الذي سوف نحلل عملية عمله هو N P N. نتيجة أن الباعث به شحنات زائده  سالبة (الكترونات) والقاعدة تحوى القليل منها ينشا تيار يسمي تيار انتشار  وهذا التيار يكون اتجاه من القاعدة للباعث لانه عكس حركة الالكترونات التي  هي من السالب للموجب. وكذا ينشا تيار من نفس النوع ولكن بسبب وجود أغلبيية  موجبة في القاعدة عن التي في الباعث ومن ثم ينشأ تيار من القاعدة للباعث  (اتجاه الشحنات الموجبة هو اتجاه التيار). إذن التيار الكلى هو مجموع  التياريين سالفي الذكر. تواصل الإكترونات (التيار الناشئ من الأغلبية السالبة في الباعث أو  المشع) طريقها نحو القاعدة والمجمع. و نظرا لوجود بعض الفجوات الموجبة سوف  يحدث لقليل من الالكترونات الحرة اتحاد مع الفجوات electron hole  recombination وقلنا قليل من الألكترونات وليس كلها لأن مساحة القاعدة تكون  صغيرة جدا (القاعدة عبارة عن شريحة رقيقة جدا)والتطعيم الذي تم عمله  للقاعدة ليس كثيفا not heavily dopent, والذي لا يتحد يصل إلى المجمع ثم  إلى الدائرة الخارجية. و هنا يجب أن نذكر أن التطعيم للباعث يجب أن يكون  كثيفا أما للقاعدة يكون التطعيم أقل من الباعث. و المجمع ليس بالضروة أن  يكون مطعما. هنا نستنتج أن زيادة تطعيم القاعدة تؤدي إلى زياة الفجوات ومن ثم الفقد  في الإلكترونات التي يمكن العبور إلى المجمع ومن ثم الدائرة الخارجية. الآن بعد أن تعرفنا عن نبذة مبسطة عن تكوين كل طبقة من المقحل ثنائي  القطب نود التحدث في كيفية استخدامه في الدوائر الرقمية وكيف أنه كان طفرة  كبيرة.                |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||                ||      ||       ||        ||    ||||||||ا|||||    E    ||   B   || c   ||||||||||||||||||||                |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||                             || بالنظر للشكل المرسوم بالحروف أعلاه: سوف نستنتج قانونا عاما يمكن استخدامه في أية مرحلة كانت من مراحل عمل المقحل وهو: *I*E = *I*B + *I*C تيار الباعث = تيار القاعدة + تيار المجمع ماذا عن مراحل العمل : ذكرنا أن المقحل عبارة عن N P N أو P N P أي يمكن  اعتباره دايودان متصلين على التوالي واتجاهما حسبما يكن الموجب خلف السالب  أم العكس. بحسب الجهد على الاطراف سوف تتغير منطقة عمل كل موحد على حدة ونحصل على ثلاث مناطق عمل وهي:  تشبعنشاطفصل  يتبع

----------

